# IPOD/Aux input/ gps stereo integration



## gasdoc (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok so I'm obsessing about my Rabbit and loving every minute of it, but I've got some questions. I've run the aux input cable from the glove through the center console (where I should have an armrest UGH!) and am quite happy with the setup and having full functionality of the ipod controls. I acquired a Garmin Nuvi 660 which I've placed in what i think is the perfect spot in the lwoer left corner of the windshield, at the bottom of the pillar, and hard-wired it using the power cord I got off ebay, awesome! I have played around with plugging the gps into the aux input and it is amazing to hear the directions and incoming phone calls via my 10 speakers! I have been researching for quite some time about this and I think the best way to do it is via a toggle switch of some sort like this:
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/s...35019
or this:
http://electronicsusa.com/mk1and2.html
and I would have no problem rigging and mounting one of these, as I've already done a hardwire of my passport x50 with the mute button installed in the empty switch next to the esp switch and it's working out great, I was just wondering what everyone thought about how it would work?


----------

